# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How do I add photos



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry I am very new to pics and have borrowed a friends digital camera to try it. I cannot figure out how to add a pic to a message.

Sorry to be a pest but could anyone help me. THe photos are loaded onto my computer and I could email them but I dont know if that helps.

Any help with this would be great as I would like to share what I have and get feed back and helpful opinions and things.

Thanks so much
Dennis Dietz


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry I am very new to pics and have borrowed a friends digital camera to try it. I cannot figure out how to add a pic to a message.

Sorry to be a pest but could anyone help me. THe photos are loaded onto my computer and I could email them but I dont know if that helps.

Any help with this would be great as I would like to share what I have and get feed back and helpful opinions and things.

Thanks so much
Dennis Dietz


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

All you have to do now is find a site to host your pics, then upload them, to get them on the net. 

Once you get them on the net, no problem, just click on the little picture icon in the "post a message/reply" box, fill in the appropriate boxes and voila.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

thanks Justin. I was actually thinks about that last night when I went to bed. I just got this internet service Sat. and I think it comes with some free web space. I'll look into it. Anyway, thanks for your help.

Dennis Dietz


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Almost all ISP's (Internet Service Provider) come with webspac, usually 5 megs or so. All you have to do is find your address and upload your pics.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------

